# SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!!



## jims72 (Apr 4, 2009)

Found this motor on cragslist for fifty bucks!!!Guy said it had no spark.I brought it home and pulled he plugs and guess what it shot a nice bright blue spark out of both plugs also the guy had the plug wires crossed!!! :lol: .I then put it back together,put it im a 5 gallon bucket of water and sprayed some starting fluid with upper cylinder lube in it and she purrs like a cat!


----------



## jims72 (Apr 4, 2009)

i FORGOT TO ASK IF ANYONE KNOWS WHERE TO GET PARTS AT.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 4, 2009)

What year/type/hp motor is it.


Also, do not use starting fluid on any 2 cycle engine - no oil in starting fluid means ruined engine


----------



## redbug (Apr 4, 2009)

nice find sometimes you get lucky I purchased my lawn tractor for $50 the guy said he replaced everything to try and get it running..
I said what the heck for $50 i could give it a try.. he tried everything but the battery. still running 8 years later and hasn't needed any parts.
good luck with your great score

Wayne


----------



## rcgreat (Apr 4, 2009)

jims72 said:


> i FORGOT TO ASK IF ANYONE KNOWS WHERE TO GET PARTS AT.



Try https://www.ishopmarine.com/ishop/jsp/AsplIsmHomeFcat.jsp?reqFor=30 not sure if they have parts for that motor but that is where I get parts for my Johnson


----------



## BLK fisher (Apr 4, 2009)

Thats awesome. I also got a score on a 5 h.p. tiller for $60. Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Zum (Apr 4, 2009)

Which outboard ...the 5hp or the one on the boat??


----------



## jims72 (Apr 4, 2009)

It would be the big ugly green one at at the back of the boat which would be a 1965 elgin 7.5 hp twin cylinder.I am currently in a bit of a pickle with it right now as the gear on the rope starter broke and i took the throttle cable off so I can grease and clean everything up on it but it looks like it is going to need to be replaced.


----------



## rome8899 (Apr 5, 2009)

Generally those "OLD" motors are more of a PITA, than a SCORE!!!!!!! When I was younger, I spent more time, on the phone, or rambling through someones obsolete parts bin, or ordering something online, only to find out weeks later, when the part arrived. It didn't even resemble the part I was looking for. Sometimes it's better to spend a little more money, on something newer to save on the PITA, and trouble. If you "NEED" a motor, I have one in the tinboats classifieds ( 7.5 evinrude ). Not getting much interest there. I would be glad to work something out with you on it. ( example, you pay freight and its yours). I see two other motors hanging on your gunnels, so this offer is only if you don't have a motor that runs, or only needs minor repairs. If you don't really "NEED" it, lets leave it for someone who really does!!!!! P.S. please put where you're from in your profile.


----------



## rome8899 (Apr 5, 2009)

This is a legit. offer to any tinboats member, who could use this motor. I don't "NEED" it, and would sure like to see it in the hands, or on the transom, of someone who does. Please don't take this offer and abuse it.( TAKE MOTOR AND RESALE IT ). Let it go to someone that really could use it!!!!! This could be a real SCORE!!!!!! for someone, Thanks Scott


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 5, 2009)

That's a very generous off for someone in need of a motor. =D> 


Is that a trolling motor prop hanging on that motor? :?


----------



## rome8899 (Apr 6, 2009)

DANGIT!!!!! I thought $350 OBO, was reasonable enough, but you know times are tough, when you can't even give a good motor away!!!!!!!! Scott


----------



## rome8899 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ober51 seems to be the only one interested in this SCORE!!!!!! Any members interested in relaying a motor from SC to NYC to cut down on cost of freight bill. Scott


----------



## rome8899 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sorry to be behind the times, but Ober51 has solved his dilema, and no longer "NEEDS" this motor. Anyone else interested? The motor is in great shape for its age. I don't have the title, as I used it as a kicker on a larger boat, I no longer have. I'll try to work on the paperwork. If anyone is interested in the motor, I would still like to try to relay it through members, to save on shipping expenses for the new owner. Thanks Scott


----------



## Brine (Apr 6, 2009)

rome8899 said:


> Sorry to be behind the times, but Ober51 has solved his dilema, and no longer "NEEDS" this motor. Anyone else interested? The motor is in great shape for its age. I don't have the title, as I used it as a kicker on a larger boat, I no longer have. I'll try to work on the paperwork. If anyone is interested in the motor, I would still like to try to relay it through members, to save on shipping expenses for the new owner. Thanks Scott



Yes, I would love it; however, here is my situation. I have a 16' boat that I'm in the process of rebuilding "Rhyan Craft". I have a 13' boat that I fish out of with a 5hp gamefisher. I would love to upgrade to a bigger motor, (not to exceed 9.9 hp) but I lack the funds to do so. My build it entirely dependent on funds. That said, I could certainly put your motor to good use on my new boat. If not, I will be putting a 5hp outboard on a 16' boat until I can afford to buy something better, which won't be this year. There ya go.

Do I "NEED" it? No

Would I love to have it and put it to good use? Yes


----------



## rome8899 (Apr 6, 2009)

Well there ya go yourself. Sounds like you're in "NEED" of a good motor, and I have a motor that "NEEDS" a good transom. Where in Ga. I could probably get it to the SC Ga state line @ I-85. Just need to know which direction, to get this started.


----------



## Brine (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm near Bass Pro Shops in Lawrenceville (85 at Sugarloaf Pkwy). Be happy to meet you at your convenience.


----------



## rome8899 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'll be working north of Spartanburg, the rest of this week, so that makes for a long run(state line to state line). Is sometime this weekend okay? Maybe fri. late afternoon? I'm still not sure how far from SC you are.


----------



## Brine (Apr 6, 2009)

I think I'm a little over an hour from the state line. 

Yes, I could meet you late Friday afternoon.


----------



## rome8899 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thats about the same time as me, from the state line. My # is 864 444 1625 call and we can nail down a rendezvous. see ya Scott


----------



## Zum (Apr 6, 2009)

Very nice rome8899 .


----------



## ober51 (Apr 6, 2009)

rome8899 said:


> Sorry to be behind the times, but Ober51 has solved his dilema, and no longer "NEEDS" this motor. Anyone else interested? The motor is in great shape for its age. I don't have the title, as I used it as a kicker on a larger boat, I no longer have. I'll try to work on the paperwork. If anyone is interested in the motor, I would still like to try to relay it through members, to save on shipping expenses for the new owner. Thanks Scott



Actually, I backed out of the other motor, the guy wont even let me bring my own stuff to demo the engine before I buy it, so thats a red flag. And the Yamaha is 400, trying to stomach that is tough. If you were interested, I would pay the freight, I just need to know how much it will cost.

Just saw that you arranged with someone else - crap. I guess I missed the boat...and the motor. #-o


----------



## rome8899 (Apr 6, 2009)

ober51, sorry we got our lines crossed, I thought you had purchased a motor,and did'nt "NEED" this one. Please be advised; since I got out of the big boat, and motor trend, I have many friends in the smaller trend. I will do my best to oblige you're "NEEDS". Let me know, kinda, what you're looking for and I'll do my best to help you out. Sorry Scott


----------



## ober51 (Apr 6, 2009)

rome8899 said:


> ober51, sorry we got our lines crossed, I thought you had purchased a motor,and did'nt "NEED" this one. Please be advised; since I got out of the big boat, and motor trend, I have many friends in the smaller trend. I will do my best to oblige you're "NEEDS". Let me know, kinda, what you're looking for and I'll do my best to help you out. Sorry Scott



I'm in the market for a 10 HP or fewer motor to push a 14ft semi v. At this point, given that you've decided to go with someone else, I might bite the bullet and buy the Yamaha. It will set me back but the guy insists it runs like a dream.


----------



## rome8899 (Apr 6, 2009)

I didn't decide it, you did when you decided on the other motor. (just stating the facts). Not trying to be an A$$ , I really would like to help you out!


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 6, 2009)

rome8899 said:


> Well there ya go yourself. Sounds like you're in "NEED" of a good motor, and I have a motor that "NEEDS" a good transom. Where in Ga. I could probably get it to the SC Ga state line @ I-85. Just need to know which direction, to get this started.



So basically you are starting this off as a pass the motor around to various members who temporarily need a good motor to get on the water, and then they pass it on when they upgrade? If I interpreted that correctly, that is an excellent idea! In 20 years, it will be interesting to see how far around the country this motor makes it, and how many different species of fish it pushed boats to catch.....


----------



## jims72 (Apr 6, 2009)

What do you think freight would cost to mesa, az? Zip 85208


----------



## ober51 (Apr 7, 2009)

jims72 said:


> What do you think freight would cost to mesa, az? Zip 85208



I think it depends on how you send it, no? USPS, UPS, and FedEX all likely have different rates, fees, etc. I can ask my brother who builds and rebuilds car engines and sends them everywhere, even internationally. Unfortunately, I didn't pay attention to when he was making me help him when I was a bit younger, so all the knowledge of engines begins and ends with him.


----------



## rome8899 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm still not trying to be an a$$, but help my fellow fisherman! I offered motor to jims72 originally, with no response. Then ober51 PM'd me wanting the motor. I start trying to get the motor to him, and read on the other forum where he's already purchased another motor. He no longer "NEEDS" this one. Brine contacts me via this forum, we correspond, and good Lord willing, we'll meet somewhere at the SC Ga border fri. afternoon, and the motor is his, ( no strings, have fun, glad he could use it). My later correspondence to you ober51, was trying to see if I may be able, to find you another motor! Not some pass around game!!! Please forgive me for giving a [email protected]#k. I still have another motor, (9.9 Tohatsu). I'm just not sure if I'm ready to part ways with it yet. Later, Scott


----------



## rome8899 (Apr 7, 2009)

Sorry bassboy!!! I don't have my glasses on, and thought you were ober51, trying to state that I'm playing some kind of game. You're idea sounds like a really good one. I'll pass it on to brine ( if he doesn't read it first). Maybe as each new owner upgrade, they pass it along to another member who "NEEDS" it. Great idea bassboy see ya later, Scott


----------



## ober51 (Apr 7, 2009)

rome8899 said:


> I'm still not trying to be an a$$, but help my fellow fisherman! I offered motor to jims72 originally, with no response. Then ober51 PM'd me wanting the motor. I start trying to get the motor to him, and read on the other forum where he's already purchased another motor. He no longer "NEEDS" this one. Brine contacts me via this forum, we correspond, and good Lord willing, we'll meet somewhere at the SC Ga border fri. afternoon, and the motor is his, ( no strings, have fun, glad he could use it). My later correspondence to you ober51, was trying to see if I may be able, to find you another motor! Not some pass around game!!! Please forgive me for giving a [email protected]#k. I still have another motor, (9.9 Tohatsu). I'm just not sure if I'm ready to part ways with it yet. Later, Scott



Scott, thanks again for the original offer. I actually did something like this with some fly fishing stuff. Some people were nice enough to give me some stuff to get me started, and when I am done I will be passing it forward. It's a great concept if it gets to the right people.

I hope Brine enjoys the motor and takes good care of it. 

MC


----------



## Brine (Apr 7, 2009)

rome8899,

Check your PM's. Disregard the duplicates. I didn't think they were going through. Just wanted to give you my phone number.

Thanks


----------



## jims72 (Apr 8, 2009)

rome8899 said:


> I'm still not trying to be an a$$, but help my fellow fisherman! I offered motor to jims72 originally, with no response. Then ober51 PM'd me wanting the motor. I start trying to get the motor to him, and read on the other forum where he's already purchased another motor. He no longer "NEEDS" this one. Brine contacts me via this forum, we correspond, and good Lord willing, we'll meet somewhere at the SC Ga border fri. afternoon, and the motor is his, ( no strings, have fun, glad he could use it). My later correspondence to you ober51, was trying to see if I may be able, to find you another motor! Not some pass around game!!! Please forgive me for giving a [email protected]#k. I still have another motor, (9.9 Tohatsu). I'm just not sure if I'm ready to part ways with it yet. Later, Scott


Sorry it took so long something is up with my internet I would be interested in the motor and appreciate the offer.If there have been other arrangements it is ok as I do have three outboards just none of them would be as reliable[my sea king left me stranded for 3 hours].If there is some one with a greater need that does not have a motor I agree that they need it more as i do have three outboards.Just let me know whats up and I will talk to ups and find out the shipping.This is why I joined this forum the people really care and aren't here to just brag and cause trouble.


----------



## rome8899 (Apr 8, 2009)

Got the # brine, look forward to hooking up later in the week. Scott


----------

